
Cassandra on Mesos – Scalable Enterprise Storage – Mesosphere - steve-o

======
steve-o
Great write-up thank you.

While experimenting with cassandra-mesos, I find myself making changes to
cassandra.yaml, mesos.yaml often and restarting the scheduler, only if the
active cassandra tasks are already running on the slave, they don't go away to
be restarted.

What would be an elegant way to stop these "orphan" tasks executing on the
slaves? Should that be the cassandra scheduler's responsibility or brute
process termination by logging into each node?

If there is a recommended approach please share in the docs.

